
Benchmarks: React vs Angular 1 and 2 vs the Rest - Stamy
https://auth0.com/blog/2016/01/07/more-benchmarks-virtual-dom-vs-angular-12-vs-mithril-js-vs-the-rest/
======
foxpc
Would love to see VueJS in that test. Considering it has over 12 thousand
stars on Github it does seem much more credible than some other libraries used
in the test.

The Github link for the tests does not include the node requirements which
makes it hard to do the tests myself.

